# Earning AGR points...



## thully (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

I just recently started an AGR account, and I was curious as to any hints you may have regarding earning points. Are there any good ways to do so other than through Amtrak travel? I have already earned quite a few points from travel alone - in fact, I bought a one-way Chicago-Ann Arbor ticket using AGR - definitely love that you can get a ticket on the Wolverine for 1000 points.

I know that there is an AGR credit card, but I'm not sure as to whether it's really worth it. I've also heard of people doing something with Continental airline miles, though I heard this is changing due to the United merger. I don't fly Continental/United anyway (if I do fly, it is likely to be Delta or Southwest), though I did see you could convert AmEx points to airline miles (I wish I knew this when I got my AmEx - I could have had 10,000 AGR points by converting my bonus to Continental miles and then AGR). Just wondering if there were any tips/tricks out there, as I do see myself traveling Amtrak more often, particularly given how much I've enjoyed my last few long distance trips...


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 5, 2012)

The least effective way to earn AGR points is (surprise) by traveling on Amtrak!






The best way is to get the AGR MasterCard and charge *EVERYTHING* on it! I do, even if I can a newspaper, and earn 1,000 to 2,000 AGR points *EACH MONTH*!



Another great way to earn AGR points is to do your online shopping thru the AGR Points for Shopping portal!



(Note that you must enter the store's site thru the portal. Example: If you enter Best Buy directly thru bestbuy.com you will not receive AGR points!



However if you enter Best Buy thru Points for Shopping, you *WILL* earn AGR points!



)


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 5, 2012)

Also, you can purchase up to 10,000 AGR Points per calendar year @ $27.50 per 1,000. I try to wait until Amtrak runs special promotions where they give you an additional 20% - 30% Bonus! On the 1st Saturday of May is National Train Day & Amtrak runs special promotions, giving double or triple points for travel. But, like Dave advised, the Master Card is the best way!

Have Fun


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 5, 2012)

Also in using the Amtrak Master Card there have been several "specials" this past year whereby if you use it for restaurants, electronics stores, etc, they will give double, triple points on top of the regular 1-1 points you receive for spending. Just received Points for Shopping from Dick's Sporting Goods, JC Penney and others on Christmas shopping. 

As Traveler has stated, it is a great way to add up large amount of points by buying everything with it. Just remember to pay it off each month since fees are pretty high


----------



## Shortline (Jan 5, 2012)

Shop around though for the CC, I waited until there was a 36,000 bonus for signing up. Most of the time I think it's only 12,000. I haven't seen the points yet, so I don't know for certain I'll get them all, but we'll see. Someone on Flyertalk shot me the link to the 36,000 promotion, I can send you the link if you like, but again, not sure it will work if it was targeted. They never said anythign about it, just sent me the card, but as I said, it's been a few weeks and no points yet. I think my card cycle ends on the 12th, should see them soon after that I expect.


----------



## Jim G. (Jan 5, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> Also, you can purchase up to 10,000 AGR Points per calendar year @ $27.50 per 1,000. I try to wait until Amtrak runs special promotions where they give you an additional 20% - 30% Bonus! On the 1st Saturday of May is National Train Day & Amtrak runs special promotions, giving double or triple points for travel. But, like Dave advised, the Master Card is the best way!
> 
> Have Fun


Amtrak advises Sat. May 12th, 2012 (2nd Sat. in May) as National Train Day.


----------



## manderson (Jan 5, 2012)

Also check out the Chase Sapphire Preferred card. They're currently offering 50,000 points if you charge $3,000 in the first three months. You can transfer points to Amtrak if you are approved for the Preferred card.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 6, 2012)

manderson said:


> Also check out the Chase Sapphire Preferred card. They're currently offering 50,000 points if you charge $3,000 in the first three months. You can transfer points to Amtrak if you are approved for the Preferred card.


I presume that the transfer is at 1:1?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not certain, but I believe it is!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 6, 2012)

Anderson said:


> manderson said:
> 
> 
> > Also check out the Chase Sapphire Preferred card. They're currently offering 50,000 points if you charge $3,000 in the first three months. You can transfer points to Amtrak if you are approved for the Preferred card.
> ...


yes. I opened an account last year and received 50,000 points that transferred very easily. I am still using the card, since it does not charge a foreign transaction fee, and I might go to Canada again (if the express deals get better). The card currently offers double points for hotels, restaurants and travel. I used it for my hotels in NY, Toronto and Seattle and got double points.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 6, 2012)

We have come to love the Chase Sapphire Preferred Card. We get double points when dining, groceries and gas. We also received 50,000 bonus points and now have around 62,000 points there and plan on transferring them soon. Sometimes we will "pick up the tab" at a restaurant and have others pay us in cash or check and it can really add up. We had a $200 dinner recently with 8 people and then had the others pay us after we swiped the card and wallah............400 points! Also the Starwood Preferred Guest Card has promos from time to time of 30,000 bonus points after the first purchase and the transfer is 1:1. I find buying things on the AGR Mall a real hassle. We have had to fight with them tooth and nail to get points. I find using the CSPC so easy and can net us alot of points when we spend $200 a week on groceries and $50 a week on gas for two cars. Just those two entities gets us around 2000 points per month, not mentioning all the other things we throw on it as well.


----------



## love2travel (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a question about the Chase Sapphire Preferred Card. I just got one. If I charge groceries and gas I get points that can transfer to amtrak? Really? I must have missed something!

Sue


----------



## thully (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, I don't quite get this either - how are you transferring points from a non-AGR credit card to AGR? Is this specific to Chase Sapphire Preferred, or can it be done with other credit cards that give rewards points? I know there used to be a way to do it by way of Continental miles, but to my understanding they ended this as of December 31st.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 9, 2012)

thully said:


> Yeah, I don't quite get this either - how are you transferring points from a non-AGR credit card to AGR? Is this specific to Chase Sapphire Preferred, or can it be done with other credit cards that give rewards points? I know there used to be a way to do it by way of Continental miles, but to my understanding they ended this as of December 31st.


The Diners Club card (somewhat of a rarity) also has direct 1:1 transfer of rewards points to AGR points.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 9, 2012)

love2travel said:


> I have a question about the Chase Sapphire Preferred Card. I just got one. If I charge groceries and gas I get points that can transfer to amtrak? Really? I must have missed something!
> 
> Sue


Yes. Charges on the Chase Sapphire Preferred card earn points just like the AGR card. Once points are accumulated, one of the redemption options is a 1:1 transfer to AGR. One plus with the Sapphire Preferred card is that all travel and dining purchases earn 2x points per dollar. if you do a reasonable amount of travel and dining (and your Member Name is hint), the 2x feature can really help points add up.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you have to pick this option(AGR) when you first get the card?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 9, 2012)

boxcar817 said:


> Do you have to pick this option(AGR) when you first get the card?


No, a default transfer option is not used. Once you have points in your Chase Sapphire account, you can transfer to any partner program, including AGR. Transfers are in 1000 point increments.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Folks using Chase Sapphire Preferred card- I am considering applying for this card and have a question before I apply- is it possible to transfer points from this card to *United Mileage Plus? *I read on the website it mentions it is possible to transfer to Continental, but since Continental and United have merged, would it be possible to transfer points to United directly?


----------



## MisterToad (Jan 10, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Folks using Chase Sapphire Preferred card- I am considering applying for this card and have a question before I apply- is it possible to transfer points from this card to *United Mileage Plus? *


Yes, if you have the Sapphire Preferred card, you can transfer your Ultimate Rewards points directly to United Mileage Plus.


----------



## love2travel (Jan 10, 2012)

PRR 60,

Thank you! I have some shopping to do! So much for carrying cash!! Everything is going on the charge and then I will pay it at the end of the month. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Just saw on my AGR account webpage, Amtrak is offering 32,000 points on sign-up and first use of Amtrak Guest Rewards World MasterCard. Should I grab this opportunity and apply for it or should I still consider applying for Chase Sapphire Preferred with its 50,000 points on $3000 worth of purchases in first three months offer? I am a single guy, just started my first job few months back. Do you folks think the Chase Sapphire, with its $95 fee after first year is worth going for or should I take up the Amtrak card offer?

BTW, in one of those tiny little font terms and conditions it says "After you spend $200 or more in a calendar year on Amtrak purchases using your Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard, you will then be eligible to redeem for airline miles, hotel points, and Audience Rewards."  Anyone knows what this is? AGR points can be used for which airline's miles? What is the conversion ratio?

Please guide


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 10, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Just saw on my AGR account webpage, Amtrak is offering 32,000 points on sign-up and first use of Amtrak Guest Rewards World MasterCard. Should I grab this opportunity and apply for it or should I still consider applying for Chase Sapphire Preferred with its 50,000 points on $3000 worth of purchases in first three months offer? I am a single guy, just started my first job few months back. Do you folks think the Chase Sapphire, with its $95 fee after first year is worth going for or should I take up the Amtrak card offer?
> 
> BTW, in one of those tiny little font terms and conditions it says "After you spend $200 or more in a calendar year on Amtrak purchases using your Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard, you will then be eligible to redeem for airline miles, hotel points, and Audience Rewards."  Anyone knows what this is? AGR points can be used for which airline's miles? What is the conversion ratio?
> 
> Please guide


Id say go for the Amtrak Master Card offer! No Annual fee, 32,000 Points, Automatic Posting each month to your AGR Account, use it for Everything you can as the_traveler says, every Point counts! As a single, new owrker, Id hesistate to run up a $3,000 debt the first three months to pay off, just pay monthly on what you charge on the AGR card, no minimums, and No interest charges if you pay in full as due! Plus your Points on AGR dont expire long as you have the Card! :wub:

Someone elese will have to help with your other question, Airline miles do me no good, I'm retired and only travel on Amtrak! :lol:


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, so I fell for the bait and applied for the Amtrak MasterCard with 32,000 bonus points to start off with. Anyone knows usually how much time it takes for Chase to come back with the result whether the card is approved or not? Also, it says bonus points will be posted to account in 6 to 8 weeks, does it really take that long for points to show up?


----------



## benjibear (Jan 11, 2012)

I was thinking of getting the Chase Amtrak card but the offer I saw was for 12,000 points. Anyone know how to get 32,000 points? Also, I see they are offering a free companion coupon but it states it will take 6-8 weeks to get coupon and travel must be done by 2/29/12 so I am not sure how that will work. Maybe a better offer will come along.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I was thinking of getting the Chase Amtrak card but the offer I saw was for 12,000 points. Anyone know how to get 32,000 points? Also, I see they are offering a free companion coupon but it states it will take 6-8 weeks to get coupon and travel must be done by 2/29/12 so I am not sure how that will work. Maybe a better offer will come along.


*benjibear *go to Amtrak Guest Rewards homepage and look at those ad panels moving across the screen. One of those ads has the 32,000 points offer floating around. Once you click on _More Details _it will take you to this page. I hope I understood the offer correct. Don't want to end up with _just _12,000 points!


----------



## thully (Jan 11, 2012)

Went ahead and applied - 32,000 points would be great to use on future LD travel, not to mention the ability to earn points on purchases.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just applied for the sapphire preferred and it showed up in my chase account two days later. Cancelled the Continental before the first annual fee kicks in. Hard to believe Chase keeps giving me a 50k point bonus each year.

I'm not going to get rid of the AGR card because of the redemption rebate, but I think the Sapphire is going to earn a lot more points over the course of the year so it will be my new primary card.


----------



## frugalist (Jan 14, 2012)

Lots of great options here. The Chase AGR MasterCard is good because it has no annual fee at all, so you can keep it forever, and as long as you hold on to it your AGR points never expire. And, you also get a 5% points rebate on Amtrak travel redemptions.

The Chase Sapphire Preferred Visa is great because it currently comes with a 50,000 point bonus after spending $3000 on it in the first 3 months, the $95 annual fee is waived for the first year, and you are not charged a foreign transaction fee with this card. All travel and dining charges earn double points, and you get a 7% point "dividend" every January based on your point earnings for the prior calendar year (and the 50,000 bonus points earn this 7% dividend). The points earned are Chase's Ultimate Rewards points. There are many, many options for redeeming Ultimate Rewards points including transferring points for free on a 1:1 basis to several travel partners' loyalty programs including Amtrak Guest Rewards, United Airlines, British Airways, Continental Airlines, Korean Air, Southwest Airlines, Hyatt, Marriott and IHG Priority Club. Transfers can be made in 1,000 point increments and are virtually instantaneous. These transfers to travel partners' programs DO NOT have to be to your account -- they can be to anyone's account. So you can gift points to someone for free. Chase also offers a Sapphire Visa which also earns Ultimate Rewards points, but these points cannot be transferred out, so make sure you're applying for the Sapphire Preferred Card.

The Starwood Preferred Guest American Express card currently offers a bonus of 25,000 Starwood points after spending $5000 on it in the first 6 months. The $65 annual fee is waived for the first year. This card earns Starwood points, which can be transferred to many participating airlines' loyalty programs as well as Amtrak Guest Rewards for free on a 1:1 basis.

Chase also offers the Ink Bold Visa. This is a business card that earns Ultimate Rewards points. Currently, this card comes with a 50,000 point bonus after spending $5000 on it in the first 3 months. The annual fee ($95, I think) is waived for the first year. As with the Chase Sapphire Preferred Visa, you can transfer your Ultimate Rewards points to Amtrak Guest Rewards for free on a 1:1 basis.

So, to recap: up to 32,000 points for an AGR MasterCard, 50,000 points for a Chase Sapphire Preferred Visa, 25,000 points for a Starwood American Express card and 50,000 points for a Chase Ink Bold Visa, plus all the points you earn for the minimum spend and your regular monthly spend on these cards and you are well over 150,000 AGR points. You'll probably want to spread out your applications so you can accomplish all the minimum spending requirements for the sign-up bonuses, but you should be able to do this in a year or less. Before you know it, you'll be travelling the Frugalist way! 

Pay off your credit card balances every month or else you'll pay hefty interest charges. If you can't pay off your balances every month, ignore this post - the credit card game is not for you.


----------



## frugalist (Jan 15, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> BTW, in one of those tiny little font terms and conditions it says "After you spend $200 or more in a calendar year on Amtrak purchases using your Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard, you will then be eligible to redeem for airline miles, hotel points, and Audience Rewards."  Anyone knows what this is? AGR points can be used for which airline's miles? What is the conversion ratio?
> 
> Please guide


This applies to transferring AGR points OUT to other loyalty programs. There are no Amtrak spending requirements for transferring other programs' points INTO AGR. You just have to have the points. 

The details of loyalty programs you can transfer your AGR points to is at the Redeem section of the AGR website: https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/redeem#hotelPoints

With the demise of the AGR > Continental OnePass redemption option, it appears the only loyalty programs you can redeem AGR points for are Choice Privleges at a 5,000:15,000 point rate, Hilton Hhonors at a 5,000:10,000 point rate and Audience Rewards at a 1,000:1,000 point rate.


----------



## frugalist (Jan 15, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Ok, so I fell for the bait and applied for the Amtrak MasterCard with 32,000 bonus points to start off with. Anyone knows usually how much time it takes for Chase to come back with the result whether the card is approved or not? Also, it says bonus points will be posted to account in 6 to 8 weeks, does it really take that long for points to show up?


In my experience, AGR points earned on the AGR MasterCard show up in my AGR account within a couple of days of the closing date of my credit card statement.

Half of your sign-up bonus points will come from Chase and half will come directly from AGR. The half that come from Chase should show on your first credit card statement, and should post to your AGR account within a couple of days. The half that come directly from AGR should also show up within a few days of the closing date of your first credit card statement.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 15, 2012)

frugalist said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I fell for the bait and applied for the Amtrak MasterCard with 32,000 bonus points to start off with. Anyone knows usually how much time it takes for Chase to come back with the result whether the card is approved or not? Also, it says bonus points will be posted to account in 6 to 8 weeks, does it really take that long for points to show up?
> ...


Thanks for the information! Does anyone know generally in how much time after submitting the online application one hears back if the card has been approved or rejected (for whatever reason)? I submitted my application this Wednesday (Jan 11) and didn't get any email or follow up phone call from Chase in the next three days, I guess I am being impatient, but just want to know what's the usual timeframe? Also, if there is any issue with this card, what phone number do you dial? I didn't find any number on the AGR Mastercard application webpage.


----------



## frugalist (Jan 15, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


If you didn't get an instant decision, there a couple of ways to check on the status of your app. If you have an existing relationship with Chase, the home page of your online account will show all of your Chase accounts (checking and credit cards). If you've been approved, your AGR card will show up here a day or two after Chase opens your account. This will happen before you even receive the card in the mail. The other way is to call a Chase credit analyst at 1-888-245-0625. If you've been denied, you can ask them for a reconsideration. If you have other Chase credit cards, offer to lower the credit limits on one or more of those cards. That usually allows them to approve you for the card as long as your credit history warrants it.

If you have an issue with the card after you receive it, call the customer support number shown on the back of the card.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 15, 2012)

frugalist said:


> If you didn't get an instant decision, there a couple of ways to check on the status of your app. If you have an existing relationship with Chase, the home page of your online account will show all of your Chase accounts (checking and credit cards). If you've been approved, your AGR card will show up here a day or two after Chase opens your account. This will happen before you even receive the card in the mail. The other way is to call a Chase credit analyst at 1-888-245-0625. If you've been denied, you can ask them for a reconsideration. If you have other Chase credit cards, offer to lower the credit limits on one or more of those cards. That usually allows them to approve you for the card as long as your credit history warrants it.
> 
> If you have an issue with the card after you receive it, call the customer support number shown on the back of the card.


Once again, thanks _frugalist._ That was very helpful. I was so pleasantly surprised that my call to the number you provided went straight to a *real human being! *




They said the review process will take about ten days, so yeah, I was just being impatient!


----------



## manderson (Jan 15, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> Once again, thanks _frugalist._ That was very helpful. I was so pleasantly surprised that my call to the number you provided went straight to a *real human being! *
> 
> 
> 
> They said the review process will take about ten days, so yeah, I was just being impatient!


It's astounding and hard to believe -- but every time I have had occasion to call Chase Sapphire Preferred, the call has been answered by a human being. No phone trees or recordings whatsoever. I always feel like I've entered the Twilight Zone, just waiting for the grisly final scene.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 15, 2012)

manderson said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, thanks _frugalist._ That was very helpful. I was so pleasantly surprised that my call to the number you provided went straight to a *real human being! *
> ...


Chase Sapphire Preferred is a different thing. Since it is a card with annual fee, one of the "features" they advertise is that "you always get to talk to a real human being" (duh!). I was astonished my inquiry call to the Chase number for the no-annual fee Amtrak card went straight to a human being without even the customary "Welcome to Blah Blah. This call maybe monitored for training purposed blah blah"! Unbelievable


----------



## Shortline (Jan 16, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...



I applied early December, about 9 days later, cards came in the mail. Got the cards on or around the 12th of December I think, and just got my 32000 points today. Now have just over 36,000 points total, time to start planning a trip!


----------



## thully (Jan 27, 2012)

I just got my card a few days ago. One question - when purchasing Amtrak tickets using the card, do you get AGR points in addition to what you get from Amtrak itself, or do you just get the same amount of points that anyone purchasing an Amtrak ticket gets? If the latter, it may be a better idea to get Chase Sapphire (or Preferred) instead - as you would get AGR points from Amtrak *and* earn points on Amtrak purchases.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2012)

You get points both for the purchase and the travel. But you also receive both from the AGR MasterCard!


----------



## amamba (Jan 27, 2012)

thully said:


> I just got my card a few days ago. One question - when purchasing Amtrak tickets using the card, do you get AGR points in addition to what you get from Amtrak itself, or do you just get the same amount of points that anyone purchasing an Amtrak ticket gets? If the latter, it may be a better idea to get Chase Sapphire (or Preferred) instead - as you would get AGR points from Amtrak *and* earn points on Amtrak purchases.


Thully, when purchasing amtrak tickets with an AGR mastercard, you get two points per dollar spent. You get the points in your AGR account when the credit card closes for the month. These are the points for purchasing the ticket with the AGR MC.

You then get another 2 points per dollar spent in AGR points at the completion of the trip. Those are the points for taking the trip.

So at the end of the day, you essentially get 4 pts per dollar spent on amtrak travel when using an AGR mc.


----------



## thully (Jan 28, 2012)

OK - that's good to know.. Makes more sense that way...


----------



## alben (Feb 6, 2012)

I have not been targeted yet for the 32,000 point bonus AGR card. When I log into my AGR account, it is always the 12,000 point bonus being offered to me. So, if I use one of those 32,000 bonus landing pages and apply for the card, will I get the 32,000 points, or 12,000 points, or no points at all? I am not going to apply if all I am offered is 12,000 points. I will just wait and hold out for more if I have to.


----------



## frugalist (Feb 6, 2012)

alben said:


> I have not been targeted yet for the 32,000 point bonus AGR card. When I log into my AGR account, it is always the 12,000 point bonus being offered to me. So, if I use one of those 32,000 bonus landing pages and apply for the card, will I get the 32,000 points, or 12,000 points, or no points at all? I am not going to apply if all I am offered is 12,000 points. I will just wait and hold out for more if I have to.


Chances are VERY HIGH that you will get exactly what YOU were targeted for: 12,000 points. A few of us here, including me, have personal experience with this.


----------



## Shortline (Feb 6, 2012)

frugalist said:


> alben said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been targeted yet for the 32,000 point bonus AGR card. When I log into my AGR account, it is always the 12,000 point bonus being offered to me. So, if I use one of those 32,000 bonus landing pages and apply for the card, will I get the 32,000 points, or 12,000 points, or no points at all? I am not going to apply if all I am offered is 12,000 points. I will just wait and hold out for more if I have to.
> ...


I got the link for the 32000 point offer from a person at Flyertalk...and I got 32,000 points. If you're interested, send me a PM and I'll send you the link I used, may work.

And, as a bonus, apparently when you book AGR Travel, you get 5% points back! I didn't realize this, until I just booked a 40,000 point trip. My account shows the 2 x 20,000 points taken, but shows 2 bonuses of 1000 each coming back to me. Not bad at all, only 38,000 points for what would have been a $2500 bedroom trip! I think my wife will need to get a card next year!


----------



## frugalist (Feb 7, 2012)

Shortline said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > alben said:
> ...


You're luckier than I am.  Two years ago, when I got my AGR card, I applied through a link on a travel forum offering 16K bonus points (the best offer out there at the time). I ended up only getting 6K bonus points despite sending several pages of printed-out screen shots and a detailed letter stating my case via snail mail to AGR. The reason: I was not targeted for the 16K offer; my targeted offer was 6K.



> And, as a bonus, apparently when you book AGR Travel, you get 5% points back! I didn't realize this, until I just booked a 40,000 point trip. My account shows the 2 x 20,000 points taken, but shows 2 bonuses of 1000 each coming back to me. Not bad at all, only 38,000 points for what would have been a $2500 bedroom trip! I think my wife will need to get a card next year!


You're right! You get a 5% points rebate on all Amtrak travel redemptions as long as you have the card. Another benefit of having the card: you are not subject to the rule requiring you to take a paid trip on Amtrak at least once every 3 years to avoid forfeiting your AGR Points balance.


----------



## Shortline (Feb 7, 2012)

frugalist said:


> Shortline said:
> 
> 
> > frugalist said:
> ...


Cool, the bonus was a nice surprise, and so is not having to take the train every 3 years. Probably will anyway, but no guarantees, nice to keep collecting the points without having to worry about it, for our next epic trip. Probably be 2-3 years before we accumulate enough for another big trip.


----------

